# Edinburgh - Hogmanay - top tips wanted



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Weve just booked into Mortenhall caravan site in Edinburgh for Hogmanay (4 days in all). Weve got tickets for the street party on New Years eve, however I was wondering if anyone has visiited the site before or been to Edinburgh for Hogmanay before. 

Any information on the best way to get from the site into the city centre and back (especially in the wee hours of 1st Jan) would be most welcome. I used to live in Fife so I know the city quite well, but need infom on what to do and where to go at this time of year (atractions, pubs, resurants etc).

Also does anyone know if you can take light refreshments :wink: into the street party

Is anyone else going to Edinburgh for Hogmanay?

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Bump


----------



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

*Edinburgh Hogmanay*

Hello Deeps
If you have any old counterlungs you could fill it full of low flyer and hide it under your waterproof jacket and either swim back or walk back depending on the weather we have allways walked backed and although its uphill all the way with a full glow on you should be in bed in less than an hour from princess street , have nice time and HAPPY NEW YEAR regards Imlach


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We are booked onto the main Edinburgh Caravan Club site ( don't know if this is the same as yours) and I understand that a bus stop is outside the campsite and the buses run throughout the night for the new year celebration's


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Grath said:


> We are booked onto the main Edinburgh Caravan Club site ( don't know if this is the same as yours) and I understand that a bus stop is outside the campsite and the buses run throughout the night for the new year celebration's


Correct  sadly it's not the Mortonhall site


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*hogmany*

Hi bubblehead there are buses running constantly all night you will need correct fare to put in box but it is a good service the site you are going to there are bus stops right outside and it is well used here is a web address www.edinburgshogmany.org maybe you can glean some more info from here .JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

You will NOT reach Mortonhall in an hour on foot, if you run, perhaps  Its uphill all the way, and its a fair old distance!!!

You will not be stuck for buses and taxis. A taxi to Mortonhall from Princess Street may cost approx £10.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

*Imlach*, Your obviously a man in the know about CD's, spent many an hour shooting down the odd low flyer but never managed a counterlung full, even in Tarbet :lol: Are you still in or ex CD?

*Grath*, we tried to book the CC site but left it to late and could only get into mortonhall, weve no idea what the site is like so could be intresting

*Jaks*, thanks for the link. Ive been on there and booked tickets for the street party (£10 each & £4.95 for p&P - do they send wrapped around a brick?)

*Edinburghcamper*, Me thinks you may be right, I had a good look on google earth today and it seems a long way, I reckon a taxi may be a tad more than £10 in the wee hours though  i hope your going into Edinburgh for the celibrations as I could do with some decent photos for a change  I think yours may be a tad better than my out of focus blured efforts where everyone has red eye.

If anyone else is going give us a shout, it could be an excuse for a party (like we need one)

Andy


----------



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

*Edinburgh Hogmanay*

Hello Deeps
Ex left in 74 spent three years in Roysth and believe you me it can be done in an hour unless you are going to stop at the Canny Man for a couple just to keep the fire alight , I visited Tarbert in the summer just to see some old friends, Have a nice time, enjoy you should have no problem getting back to the site Regards Imlach


----------



## bestyman (May 18, 2011)

I know this is an old thread , but did you go Bubblehead?

We are booked for Mortonhall this year and have Princess street tickets.

I have info re buses from the folks at trip advisor, but any other info is appreaciated.

Thanks


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bestyman said:


> I know this is an old thread , but did you go Bubblehead?
> 
> We are booked for Mortonhall this year and have Princess street tickets.
> 
> ...


We went to The Edinburgh Street Party two years ago - alas I was working up there so we stayed in my rented place in Corstorphine.

You will be able to get a FREE bus from the parrty to Mortenhall or the other site. Be prepared to queue as they are busy. We gave up and got a taxi with another couple going near to where we were and it was £15 for all four of us (to Corstorphine)

The party is great and you can take your own drink in. We watched MAdness playing in the gardens and all for a £10 each!!!

A great way to spend NYE in my book


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Grath said:


> We are booked onto the main Edinburgh Caravan Club site ( don't know if this is the same as yours) and I understand that a bus stop is outside the campsite and the buses run throughout the night for the new year celebration's


The bus no longer runs from outside the site. Lothian Buses changed the route about 18 months ago.

There is a bus stop about 15 minute walk from site on the council estate


----------



## FIFEFLYER (Dec 21, 2011)

*edinburgh Hogmany*

Hi
Stayed at Morton Hall last weekend good site bus stop outside site bus no 11 into city centre every 15 mins timetable available on site cost us 3.00 return 2 x adult but will cost more for return as it will be a night bus think its 3.00 each, Try the Stables bar and restaurant on site good food and drink friendly atmosphere.The site is excellent hot showers,goood digital tv reception. hope this information helps you enjoy your visit

Allan & Jacqui ( FIFEFLYER)


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Grath said:


> We are booked onto the main Edinburgh Caravan Club site ( don't know if this is the same as yours) and I understand that a bus stop is outside the campsite and the buses run throughout the night for the new year celebration's


We were at the Edinburgh CC last january and the service outside the site had been stopped. As already stated you need to use the bus stop on the main estate (about 15 mins away) and take a torch as it was very dark on the path.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*This old thread*

As we all know, this thread a few years old and as such has old information.
The bus did stop coming to the campsite however when we were there which again was a few years ago, there was a private mini bus service operated from the CCcampsite.
Maybe someone could confirm for the op if this bus mini bus still runs.
Also we did take our drinks with us into the street party in plastic bottles as much safer than glass. I believe that if the security see glass, they would confiscate.
Have a great time


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The minibus was still running when we were there in the summer and I'd be amazed if it's not running on NYE. The site wardens should be able to tell you.


----------

